# Need help hosting my domain...



## romihs (May 2, 2010)

Hello,

First off, I am really new at this... :OO

I would like to host my domain myself on a small FreeBSD server at home.
I am using 8.0-RELEASE.

I have a domain name registered, and I have a static IP address from my ISP provider.

I have set up the server with the static IP address and I can ping it from "outside".
I need name servers to be able to resolve my domain name to my IP address.
This server is isolated from the rest of my network, so I am not worried about hackers getting through it.

Now as I understand it, I need to set up a DNS server, but I do not know what kind of DNS server I should set up to resolve my domain name. I have tried setting up an Authoritative only DNS server and this has not worked so far. I'm not even sure if I have set it up properly.

But, before I get into the details of the named.conf and my zone file(s), I would like to know if I have approached this correctly?
Should I be using a different DNS server configuration?

Any advice will be appreciated.

Best regards

Sandi


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 2, 2010)

If your domain hoster offers you the ability to administer its DNS records (webbased, for example), I advise you to stick with that for now until the concepts of domain hosting and e.g. BIND are clear to you. There's plenty of reading material on the web (e.g. The Handbook, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-dns.html).


----------



## romihs (May 2, 2010)

No, they do not have that option. That is why I am going this route.... 

I have gone through the link you posted, but I can not figure out how exactly I should configure BIND to serve my domain to my ISP DNS servers...

I need to get this up and running soon as I need to have an email address with this domain name. I have no need for a web page right now, so I do not want to pay some company to host my domain for me.

Guess I am going to have to learn fast... :stud


----------



## jalla (May 2, 2010)

If your registrar don't give you the option of administering your domain, switch to a different vendor.
Or you can buy just the dns hosting service somewhere else like here

http://www.enomcentral.com/dns-hosting/default.aspx


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 2, 2010)

Bin there done that: Do this instead
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=80761&postcount=7


Sure you need to check out running your own server. To do that get a domain name for no-ip or the likes and test your understanding with that. But use a remote server for you web because it will be more stable for your real site. (they have backup power )


----------



## fbsd1 (May 3, 2010)

Dns server is over kill in most cases. Just use the /etc/hosts file to define your hosts on that PC and any PC's behind it on a LAN.


----------

